# Too old to climb.



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

If you're there you know what I mean, if you don't know what I mean you soon will. My knees, hips and shoulder have
restricted me to ground hunting so I'm looking into a ground blind this year. If you use one, what are the pros and cons? I'll be bow hunting early season and then possibly gun hunting in PA in December. My biggest question is, can you really shoot threw the mesh screen without altering the flight of a bolt or arrow? They say you can also shoot a gun threw the mesh. Would a gunshot in a blind be anything like shooting in a closet??? This can't be good for the ears and I don't want to be messing with ear protection while I'm getting a deer in the crosshairs. Feel free to share manufacturers and prices also. I see many different styles and prices as much as a new bow or gun. It's never too soon to start preparing for the season. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the doghouse blind for my son and I to use when were not in the shooting box.

For riffle, the barrel will be outside of the blind and I've never had an issue. There are some blind spots and I've had deer and turkey come right up to the blind before I saw them. 

For archery, I use a crossbow. With two people in my blind, it gets crowded. There is no great place for the crossbow to sit.

The biggest issue is finding level ground where you want to sit, especially in PA.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not there yet, do have bad knees, shoulders & back..... but have comfortable hunting,
one step at a time
I have a new never used ground blind , at the time top of the line gander mountain carried, never opened due to the fact getting it back the way it was(spring loops)..... also planned to use it on the ice (the floor unzipped) but stopped ice fishing (no ice, at least safe) want to get out a couple ground indoor houses in different areas ,but haven't yet
I'm not real keen on the woods in the summer , and spring was too wet


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

My Ameristep brickhouse blind says not to shoot a gun through the mesh - it will catch on fire. I let the mesh down. I've had deer and turkeys walk up and look in the blind at me - pretty funny.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm old, been in a blind the last 5 years. I bought a cheap ameristep from fin & fur when they were on sale. Biggest lesson I learned was to leave the camo at home. Wear all black, only my eyeballs are showing. They won't see you.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Do not shoot through the mesh. Only leave two windows open and everything else closed up to make it as dark as possible in there. Get that blind up now and get it brushed in. Let some of your foliage break up the outline of the windows. Be sure the get that outline broken up. Do not close the windows when your not there and then open them to hunt as you want them to get use to the black spots


This is about as minimal as I go as far as concealing a blind goes


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

A friend of mine has the doghouse and brushed in, and it's great. He has no issues hunting deer from it. I think the key is getting it brushed in and getting it out early. DHower08's pic above is the idea.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

All good info....................thanks. I guess I'll see what comes up on sale in the area. I'm sure the sale flyers will be hitting our mailboxes soon. I never thought about wearing black inside the blind. Good stuff.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dan, how do you find your blind in the mornings? Its brushed in too good! Haha


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Kenlow1 said:


> Dan, how do you find your blind in the mornings? Its brushed in too good! Haha


My goal is to make it as completely invisible as possible. I will sometimes move a blind and have it brushed in good enough that I can hunt it the same day and deer won't even look at it


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hunting Blinds | Michigan - Lucky's Hunting Blinds


I’ve used these blinds for 15-20 years. Super quick and easy to set up. Hub style blinds are a pain to set up compared to these. Way less parts to fail as well.


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Whatever you get make sure you stake it down real good - it's like a kite. Mine blew away twice and I had to go find it in the woods on the other side of the ridge.


----------



## Wallychaser (May 4, 2015)

Something to consider also is your physical restrictions. You mentioned knees and hip problems which would warrant a larger blind size than you think. Eight hours in a blind that restricts your free range of movement can be torturous on those joints. My father has had both hips replaced and his knees are not in the best of shape. The blind we got for him is 6’x6’x6’ which offers plenty of room to stand up walk around and get the blood flowing. Also has a really nice shooting chair in there so that he can relax while enjoying the hunt. On really cold days it might even happen to have a MrHeater Lil Buddy heater keeping it warm in there. With this being said, the game still presents itself and it is much more enjoyable. I have even been known to join him on those cold and rainy mornings. Great father and son and now grandson time.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I love hunting out of blinds. I have done quite a few shots thru mesh and I haven’t had an issue with my bolts going accurately. I also highly recommend one that allows you to fully stand up. As others have said cutting it in is crucial! My blind is in there somewhere.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

JerryA said:


> Whatever you get make sure you stake it down real good - it's like a kite. Mine blew away twice and I had to go find it in the woods on the other side of the ridge.


Harbor Freight sells some outstanding stakes.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, always had to hunt public property. Setting up a blind was out of the question. When I was younger , I had a climbing tree stand that , I would carry in. As ,I became older, I could not climb any more. I, have tryed many differnt seats. None of them wroked well. They were to clumbersome to carry, or just plain not right. One day while deer hunting, I was standing next to a tree thinking there has to be another way. Then it hit me. I, came up with a portable seat that really works. If I knew how to post pictures, I would. if any one is intrested, let me know, I will text you the picture, and you can post it, for other to see it.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

one3 said:


> I, always had to hunt public property. Setting up a blind was out of the question. When I was younger , I had a climbing tree stand that , I would carry in. As ,I became older, I could not climb any more. I, have tryed many differnt seats. None of them wroked well. They were to clumbersome to carry, or just plain not right. One day while deer hunting, I was standing next to a tree thinking there has to be another way. Then it hit me. I, came up with a portable seat that really works. If I knew how to post pictures, I would. if any one is intrested, let me know, I will text you the picture, and you can post it, for other to see it.


PM sent


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

One3's seating system


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

lawrence1 said:


> View attachment 494058
> View attachment 494059
> 
> One3's seating system


Thank you for posting the pictures of my seat. If any one is intersted, I will send you the plans.


----------

